# Digger fox



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

how do i catch a digger fox???


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

If your trap is being dug out then your traps or your equipment are most likely contaminated. Your trap may also not be bedded solid and the fox will feel it move under his foot and dig it up.

Move about 20 feet away from where your trap is being dug up and put in a well blended urine post set. If this trap gets dug up than most likely your traps are contaminated.


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

Usually the scent post works on them but i got one that ive tried with freshly cleaned an waxed traps in all kinds of sets but he always seems to know its there and digs it up.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Does your dirt pattern over your trap look fresh?


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

i dont understand wut do u mean the dirt pattern??


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

When you sift the dirt over your trap to cover it, Does it look fresh or do you blend it in so that it looks like the surrounding area? The reason I ask is because if your traps were being dug up at sets that had a fresh cover of dirt over your traps the fox may associate the fresh dirt with something being under it like your trap. It's called "the association factor". Think of it like this. A fox works a dirt hole set with fresh dirt covering the trap. The fox steps on the lever of your trap and feels it move or he smells your trap because it is contaminated. The fox investigates and digs up your trap. He may now associate the fresh dirt pattern with something being under the dirt. The fox will now instinctively dig at a fresh dirt pattern even if your traps are clean and bedded solid because he thinks that there is something under there. Not all fox do this but some do. Thats where a completely different looking set with different lure or urine is needed most times to catch fox that are doing this.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

another thing that works is make your set thats been getting dug up just the way you have been and then put a trap behind it a ways and he will be more focused on the other set just set the other trap as a blind set you do not want ANY attention from that fox on this set


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

tried tha up traps and it works but like i said i got one i cant catch. lol thanx tho


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

iv dont it both ways but thanx ne way


----------

